# Funeral Attendance



## Ishna (Jan 21, 2013)

Hi everyone

A respected member of my local sangat passed away last week  .  I've been given the details of the funeral at my city's main secular funeral place, and also to the 'prayers' this coming Saturday at Gurdwara Sahib.  I can't attend the funeral today, but I'd like to go to the prayers on Saturday to pay my respect to the family.

It's a Malaysian-style sangat.

Any ideas what I can expect on Saturday?  Is there anything customary I should be aware of?

Any guidance in this is much appreciated.  I've been to lots of Anand Karaj ceremonies at Gurdwara Sahib but nothing funeral-related.

Many thanks


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Jan 21, 2013)

This is simple..just like normal gurdwara diwan. There will be kirtan session...  a reading of SGGS..BHOG and ardass and Hukmnamah. Nothing out of the way. Just Matha tek and be seated. Guru ak langgar will follow.


----------



## Ishna (Jan 21, 2013)

Thank you Gyani ji


----------

